# Servicing



## 95669 (Jul 7, 2005)

Not to sure if this in the wrong section but hear goes, we`re off to visit some friends for in the Worsley( Lancs) area for a couple or three days and wondered if any members in here had any info of a reputable garage that may possibly service my P+J. Like i`ve said its in the lancs/ greater manchester area so i`ll be willing to travel within reason to take her for a service. Many thanks


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

UK_Georgie_Boy said:


> Not to sure if this in the wrong section but hear goes, we`re off to visit some friends for in the Worsley( Lancs) area for a couple or three days and wondered if any members in here had any info of a reputable garage that may possibly service my P+J. Like i`ve said its in the lancs/ greater manchester area so i`ll be willing to travel within reason to take her for a service. Many thanks


As far as I am aware, the nearest one to Worsley (not far from where I work incidentally) who advertise that they can (and have the space) to service RV's is E Wrights in Ashton Under Lyne (approx 20 Miles). Apparently, this guy is apparently also a geneous on the 4L80 box, tho' I hope to God I never have to find out!
After that, you're looking at North to Huddersfield (Oakwell R.Vs) or South to Midlands ( Travelworld, Westcroft, Midland).
When you say service, what exactly do you need cos simple oils/filters and checking brakes is a doddle. I always do my own and save a fortune.
Where you staying with the rig?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Read my signature. I went there for my very first service in my old Coachmen. To be certain I had a 30,000 service and MOT prep and MOT test. Passed the MOT. Brakes, 30% worn on the front, 10% worn on the rear and no wear on the Park brake. One month later? The brakes failed (had an accident). 3 months later? They failed again and I had to have the rear rotor's and disc pads replaced. Two months after that? The front ones failed and I and my son replaced the front Rotor's and the disc pad's. We now do all our own servicing. Prior to that I had been to Midlands International for an engine misfire. It took them 3 days' to find out it was the Plug leads. :? Specialists? No comment. :evil:


----------



## 95669 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cheers for the info Zaskar but i`ve had a call from a garage up Kendal way who are able to fit me in, as for doing the jobs myself well that`ll be a "big no thanks" had my share of getting full of oil etc so i`d rather pay somebody to do it for me :lol: As for where i`m staying (your a bit noisy arn`t you  its near that big school in Worsley.


----------

